
Google and Apple’s wearables are the face of their health agenda - latc
https://4thquadrant.io/exclusive/transformation/google-and-apples-wearables-are-the-face-of-their-health-agenda/
======
dig6x
The article says "In preventative healthcare this model is flipped on its
head, the entire population becomes a potential customer base. While there is
no ceiling to the number of available customers – this model faces the
challenge of converting customers on a want-basis rather than a need-basis.
The more proactive the preventative tool requires the consumer to be, the
harder it is to scale. For this reason, industry players that are able to
provide ease of use will be best placed to transform preventative health from
a latent desire into a baseline habit, for a larger customer pool."

In fact a move to preventative is mostly the business of habits, i had a non
branded sport watch and switched to apple watch recently. Tracking metrics
became like a sport in and of itself - especially during runs. I'd be more
interested to see how these wearables transition from heavily leaning into the
exercise related metrics into even more health functions - what are the
possibilities with that?

